# Indian star hatchling



## portsmouthtortoises (Feb 7, 2017)

New life has emerged after 97 days of incubation! 14 grams and my first ever star hatchling...


----------



## Markw84 (Feb 7, 2017)

Congratulations! How exciting. Beautiful little star!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 7, 2017)

This is great news! You must be so proud.


----------



## PJay (Feb 7, 2017)

That's gotta feel good.


----------



## Eric Phillips (Feb 16, 2017)

Congrats! Absolutely Awesome!


----------



## xXtortoiseloverXx (Feb 19, 2017)

congrats! so beautiful.


----------



## SnapperAndShelldon (Jun 21, 2017)

A beautiful tortoise!


----------



## Markw84 (Jun 21, 2017)

@sulley13 

How's your little hatchling doing? Any updates?


----------



## seanang168 (Jul 20, 2017)

@sulley13 

May I know your incubation temperature and humidity?


----------



## daniellenc (Jul 20, 2017)

I looooove the stars very nice!!!


----------



## portsmouthtortoises (Jul 22, 2017)

Markw84 said:


> @sulley13
> 
> How's your little hatchling doing? Any updates?



Doing very well, thank you. As are the 5 hatchlings that followed!


----------



## portsmouthtortoises (Jul 22, 2017)

seanang168 said:


> @sulley13
> 
> May I know your incubation temperature and humidity?



They were incubated at 30°C and approximately 80% humidity.


----------



## Tom (Jul 22, 2017)

sulley13 said:


> Doing very well, thank you. As are the 5 hatchlings that followed!



Are you kidding me? Where are the *PICTURES*??? C'mon man. You're killing me!!! 

Breeding stars in the UK. That is fantastic! Congratulations to you.


----------



## portsmouthtortoises (Jul 23, 2017)

Tom said:


> Are you kidding me? Where are the *PICTURES*??? C'mon man. You're killing me!!!
> 
> Breeding stars in the UK. That is fantastic! Congratulations to you.



I have moved 4 on to a friend but I am keeping the first 2. I'm sure there are other breeders in the UK producing stars!

Attached are the two I have kept.


----------



## seanang168 (Jul 25, 2017)

This is wonderful @sulley13 ! Perpetuating this species is good


----------



## seanang168 (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi @sulley13 , may I know how old are the parents of your new hatchlings when the eggs are laid?


----------



## portsmouthtortoises (Jul 31, 2017)

seanang168 said:


> Hi @sulley13 , may I know how old are the parents of your new hatchlings when the eggs are laid?



They were both 7 years old. The female is approximately 9 inches in length and weights around 2200 grams.


----------



## seanang168 (Aug 4, 2017)

sulley13 said:


> They were both 7 years old. The female is approximately 9 inches in length and weights around 2200 grams.


Oh my, they are so young. My star tortoises are 20 years old but I never had an egg successfully hatched.


----------

